# Outcast Spring Sale



## Downtime2

Almost that time again. The Outcast Spring Sale is set for Thursday March 7th through Sunday March 10th. As usual, it starts 0400 in the morning on Thursday the 7th. It will be an event as usual!! Food will be served on all 4 days. For you saltwater guys, it will be a chance to snag some stellar deals. For you freswater guys, it is the one time a year Outcast rolls out the carpet for freshwater tackle.If you have attended before, you know what I am talking about. If it's your first time you plan on attending, you really need to go. There will be two tents set up to the north side of Outcast running over with sale stuff. Inside suff will be marked down some too. Come on down!!!

Outcast Fishing and Hunting
3520 Barrancas Ave.
Pensacola, Florida 32507
850-457-1450


----------



## catfever24

Where is Outcast? I`ll be coming in from Destin. Never been there before and I`ve heard alot about this place. Any directions would be greatly appreciated. I`m putting this on my calender as I type this.


----------



## Downtime2

Location and phone number added...


----------



## catfever24

Thank you sir.


----------



## JMSUN

Do you all still have any archery stuff?


----------



## Downtime2

Not sure if they have any left...


----------



## Brad King

Awesome!!! I am in need of a few things myself!! See you Guys there


----------



## SEA~NILE

Will there be any st croix rods on sale?


----------



## bonita dan

And a great place to run into old friends too. :thumbup:


----------



## Splittine

SEA~NILE said:


> Will there be any st croix rods on sale?


Everything is on sale.


----------



## Emerald Ghost

Does anyone know what day/time "Professor Fink" will be giving his Blackwater Deer Hunting Seminar ?
Don't want to miss that. :whistling:


----------



## outcast

*Outcast Sale*

We just received our custom Cobia rods. They look awesome. We have 7ft and 8 ft with stainless guides and also with ceramic guides. The sale price on the stainless will be $49.99 and the ceramic will be $59.99 for both 7ft and 8ft. Regular price will be $109.99 for the stainless and $119.99 for the ceramic. These rods are not just for cobia they are very versatile. Come check them out. More prices to come.


----------



## DaBreeze

outcast said:


> We just received our custom Cobia rods. They look awesome. We have 7ft and 8 ft with stainless guides and also with ceramic guides. The sale price on the stainless will be $49.99 and the ceramic will be $59.99 for both 7ft and 8ft. Regular price will be $109.99 for the stainless and $119.99 for the ceramic. These rods are not just for cobia they are very versatile. Come check them out. More prices to come.


DGoing to have any .22LR ammo on sale ? LOL


----------



## outcast

*Outcast Sale*

I would love to say yes .But not likely.


----------



## rufus1138

whats the line rating on the cobia rods?


----------



## jakec

sweet. just got my tax money too. my ol lady is gonna be pissed.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Wow. Im going to snag at least two of them rods if i can get my hands on them. I know i wont leave without spending at least 300$ i cant wait!


----------



## outcast

Over 6000 packs of three inch Gulp shrimp all colors for $3.99 each. DOA three pack shrimp $3.75. Williamson deep jigs $4.99 each. All sizes of Seaguar flourocarbon over 1500 spools in stock at blowout prices. Over 6000 rods deeply discounted in stock. Mirrolures ranging from $2.75 to $3.75. Bandit crank baits ranging from $2.75 to $3.75. Rat L Traps at $2.95. Dexter Russell knives deeply discounted. Zebco kiddie reels like the 202 combo for $9.75. Skeet Reese rods for $49.75. Bomber lures for $3.75. More prices to come.


----------



## goheel

Any inshore shimano reel?


----------



## J0nesi

outcast said:


> We just received our custom Cobia rods. They look awesome. We have 7ft and 8 ft with stainless guides and also with ceramic guides. The sale price on the stainless will be $49.99 and the ceramic will be $59.99 for both 7ft and 8ft. Regular price will be $109.99 for the stainless and $119.99 for the ceramic. These rods are not just for cobia they are very versatile. Come check them out. More prices to come.


 
Awesome. i've been wanting a new rod to go with my 750ssm. looks like ill be spending more money but thats not a bad thing.


----------



## outcast

Plenty of inshore reels from Shimano, Daiwa, Penn, Van Staal etc. The line rating for the cobia rods is 20-30 Lb.


----------



## J0nesi

jakec said:


> sweet. just got my tax money too. my ol lady is gonna be pissed.


 
HAHA! Does she say "how many fishin poles do you need!" cause thats what use to hear all the time. That didnt stop me.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

I hear, all about how many I have and why I don't need any more! LOL...Mine is still there standing next to me as I buy some more! I got a few great deals on surf rods and polarized glasses during the last sale. I'll be there!


----------



## outcast

*Outcast Spring sale.*

We just received over 1200 assorted Yo-Zuri baits that generally sell for $14-$16. We will have them under the tent for $6.95. Plenty of Illander lures as well as over 1000 Mirrolures at deep discounts.


----------



## aroundthehorn

Downtime2 said:


> Not sure if they have any left...



I think all of that stuff is gone now. I was in there the other day.

Great sale!


----------



## Fishpc

They have any zbaas?


----------



## southern yakker

Fishpc said:


> They have any zbaas?


I don't believe so. I believe they carry van staals though.


----------



## Downtime2

Don't know about zbaas. I know they will have Shimano, Diawa, VanStall and even Penn.


----------



## outcast

*Spring Sale*

This is the tentative menu for the sale.

Thursday- Burgers and Dogs
Friday-Crawfish and Shrimp (Lent)
Saturday- Pulled pork and chicken
Sunday-Red Beans and Rice and Jumbalaya

We will have plenty of sides to go with the above mentioned main courses. Remember that all the food is free as long as you are a PAYING CUSTOMER of OUTCAST. You would not believe the free loaders that show up. It can be quite comical. See you there.


----------



## Austin

I went by Outcast yesterday after work and checked out their new house brand rods. Man they are SWEEET! Especially the inshore rods!


----------



## Hopin4aboat

Austin said:


> I went by Outcast yesterday after work and checked out their new house brand rods. Man they are SWEEET! Especially the inshore rods!




I stopped by this morning after work and the rods d look great


----------



## k-p

Will it be possible to load up on some good ballyhoo for the summer? Any discount on those?


----------



## goheel

Can you tell us which reel will be on sale?


----------



## Downtime2

Don't know about ballyhoo. ALOT of reels will be on sale. Can you maybe be a tad more specific??


----------



## southern yakker

I don't think any bait is on sale


----------



## goheel

I'm looking for a shimano inshore reel. What will be on sale?


----------



## Downtime2

Shimano will be on sale. Conventional and spinning both. All shapes and sizes.


----------



## Boat-Dude

If it rains this time ima be upset.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Goy any deals on penn battle 8000?


----------



## Austin

Guys and Girls, don't worry so much about asking if a specific reel will be there or a specific rod.. they will literally have THOUSANDS of rods and reels in different brands and sizes. I'm willing to bet that they could fill the new Academy store with all the stuff that they have and will put out to sell in the 4 day Outcast sale. Just look around online, or shops to get an idea of what exactly you want, then wait for the sale and grab it!!


----------



## acoustifunk

Austin said:


> Guys and Girls, don't worry so much about asking if a specific reel will be there or a specific rod.. they will literally have THOUSANDS of rods and reels in different brands and sizes. I'm willing to bet that they could fill the new Academy store with all the stuff that they have and will put out to sell in the 4 day Outcast sale. Just look around online, or shops to get an idea of what exactly you want, then wait for the sale and grab it!!



Maybe people want that specific item they want and nothing more, nothing less. I've been many times to the sale looking for specific reel and didn't see it. So out of the thousand reels they have, the one I want they don't have! That's why people ask!


----------



## outcast

Well said Austin. We literally have thousands of rods and reels. Our inventory for the sale will be second to none in selection and quantity of each. There will be sale prices on the Battle 8000. This will be by far the most extensive selection and inventory we have EVER had maybe by a two to one margin. The reps have all told me that they also have a much larger sample supply as well and I have committed to buy all of them. QWill there be something I missed or forgot? Absolutely but I hope we end up having most everything. I appreciate the nice comments on our custom built rods. We have been working on these for a couple of years and they seem to be right. I hope you all like them. As I have said before and you will begin to start hearing in our ad campaign. This sale is often imitated but NEVER duplicated. There are tent sales and then there is the Outcast Tent sale. Enough said.


----------



## realstreet

This would have to be a few days after my back surgery  I need to buy some stuff and they have killer deals and i'll miss it WHY!!!!!


----------



## Hopin4aboat

realstreet said:


> This would have to be a few days after my back surgery  I need to buy some stuff and they have killer deals and i'll miss it WHY!!!!!


Find yourself a rascal and be like "that" old guy at Walmart runnin people over to get what you want:thumbup:


----------



## Downtime2

If you were at last years spring sale, you have an idea of what was there and the amount. That was the normal amount of storage plus one shipping container. This year will be the same amount plus two more shipping containers worth. Biggest inventory to date as I understand....


----------



## realstreet

Hopin4aboat said:


> Find yourself a rascal and be like "that" old guy at Walmart runnin people over to get what you want:thumbup:


Lol, I can't even drive till my doctor tell me i can. I wonder if that means a rascal also :wheelchair: :lol:


----------



## Emerald Ghost

*Outcast Sale*

For those who have never attended this Shindig,.....this is a must go event.
There will be a humongus amount of quality inventory, at killer prices.

If you are attending the opening at 4:00 a.m. on Thursday morning. I would encourage you to bring a good flashlight. ( just be careful when shining it around Uncle Fester at the reel table, could cause temporary blindness)

Bring plenty of reserve $$, you will need it. The SALE is just that good. :blink:


----------



## outcast

Bring your reels in now for re-spooling. We can have them stripped and filled for you so you do not have to wait. Just drop them off now and pick them up during the sale. No wait. The re-spooling is about half price.


----------



## Yakavelli

outcast said:


> Bring your reels in now for re-spooling. We can have them stripped and filled for you so you do not have to wait. Just drop them off now and pick them up during the sale. No wait. The re-spooling is about half price.


What's the lightest braid you carry for re-spoiling? I've got a couple shimano 2500's I'd like to fill up.


----------



## outcast

*Outcast Sale*

The lightest we carry is 10Lb Power Pro.


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Im too excited about this. What time do people start lining up? I have to work that morning and atleast want to get a reel.


----------



## Downtime2

Last year the first one was at around 8 or 9 the night before. I have seen them as early as 7 the night before...


----------



## southern yakker

what time does a decent crowd start showing up at? last few years i havent gotten there at opening time but im thinking about it this year to try and snatch me some good deals. really wish i dont have school in the morning that day but ill just be feeling like a zombie because im probably gonna get there really early.


----------



## Mike W

southern yakker said:


> what time does a decent crowd start showing up at? last few years i havent gotten there at opening time but im thinking about it this year to try and snatch me some good deals. really wish i dont have school in the morning that day but ill just be feeling like a zombie because im probably gonna get there really early.


That's what I'm talking about...get some caffeine and make it through the struggle!


----------



## AVIDfisherman

My pockets will be filled with 5hr energy. Ill be "sick" and wont be able to make it into work thursday


----------



## Hopin4aboat

AVIDfisherman said:


> My pockets will be filled with 5hr energy. Ill be "sick" and wont be able to make it into work thursday



I took off the second I got the date!


----------



## Xpac

so are we getting doughnuts and coffee or bacon, eggs, biscuits and mimosas???


----------



## Emerald Ghost

Stopped in and took a look at the NEW Outcast Cobia Rods.
They are fine looking, light casting and plenty of backbone.
Come Thursday morning they will be going to a new home.


----------



## Fishpc

Ya carry any van staal vsb(bailed)?


----------



## southern yakker

Went and checked out the cobia rods and man are they sweet. Which is better ceramic or stainless guides on them? I plan on picking one up at the sale and want the best


----------



## Austin

southern yakker said:


> Went and checked out the cobia rods and man are they sweet. Which is better ceramic or stainless guides on them? I plan on picking one up at the sale and want the best


Personal preference really.. I've got some rods where the bottom guide or two are SS while the rest of the way up are ceramic.


----------



## FishnGator

Y'all going to have any of the new Stellas?


----------



## floorman1

Gonna come get one of the new cobia rods which reel do you suggest putting on it and how much are they gonne be so I can hide the money from the ole lady!!!


----------



## Downtime2

Depends on your taste on reels, so, bring several hundred. Get ready to shop!!!


----------



## outcast

*Outcast Sale*

The new Stellas are a few weeks away. We will have plenty of the 10000SW Stellas. I think we have 16 in stock right now. They are much cheaper than the new ones will be. The new ones are going up about 3 bills. We will have several choices of reels to match our Cobia rods. Your choice depending on your budget. I am about done pricing the stuff for the sale. I will say again that this is at least twice to three times more inventory than we have ever had. I cant wait for all of you to see the store since the re-model. It looks great. I hope you like it. The Costa cases are amazing.


----------



## King Mike

Do you all carry the fin-nor conventional reels?


----------



## big blue

outcast said:


> This is the tentative menu for the sale.
> 
> Thursday- Burgers and Dogs
> Friday-Crawfish and Shrimp (Lent)
> Saturday- Pulled pork and chicken
> Sunday-Red Beans and Rice and Jumbalaya
> 
> We will have plenty of sides to go with the above mentioned main courses. Remember that all the food is free as long as you are a PAYING CUSTOMER of OUTCAST. You would not believe the free loaders that show up. It can be quite comical. See you there.


 Hey I resemble that last remark! See y'all there


----------



## outcast

*Outcast Sale*

No we do not carry Fin Nor.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

Will you guys have any of the vertical drop hooks with the weed guards, for bass fishing?


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

Also, I seen the food menu. Will there be food at 4 am?


----------



## Downtime2

Usually there are doughnuts and oj and water at 4am Thursday morning. Just gotta beat the ECSO to em'........


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

Lol. Sounds good. Not as good a burgers and dogs, but donuts will do.


----------



## Downtime2

Burgers and dogs for lunch....


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

Well, I just may have to make two trips out there, as I have a laundry list of things i would like to get my hands on. This year I have around $200 to spend, and my son is old enough to go with me fishing and will need some gear. He is 4 yo, and has been begging me for a pole and to take him out. :thumbup: Plus, Dad needs new stuff as well.:yes:


----------



## Downtime2

Bring him on down! He'll like it...


----------



## MrPhoShiz

discounts on Non fishing related items... in the .40/.223 arena?


----------



## outcast

*Sale*

No promises on ammo. Still too hard to get.


----------



## MrPhoShiz

figured as much. how about firearms?


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

Any deer feeders on sale?


----------



## southern yakker

What time do y'all plan in getting there? I'm getting excited its like black Friday for fisherman


----------



## Yakavelli

I'll be happy picking up y'all's scraps after I get off. Hell, I always go a couple times at least.


----------



## outcast

*Sale*

No deer feeders until the Fall sale.


----------



## outcast

*Outcast Sale*

Well if the weather forcast hold it looks like we will have the first sale ever without rain at least one day. We are looking forward to seeing all of you here. I finished pricing the last of the merchandise for the tents. I believe that you will be satisfied with the selection. I took suggestions from the past years and implemented them this year. Please remember not to block drive ways and mailboxes when parking. The neighbors deal with it but it is always easier when we do not have to have cars moved. See you soon.


----------



## Downtime2

All packed. Heading over in the morning to help finish getting ready. Hope to see ya'll there!!!


----------



## goheel

what time do you guys close? I plan on stopping by around 8 pm on thursday


----------



## catfever24

Will there be anything left by Saturday? That will be my first chance to get over there.


----------



## southern yakker

catfever24 said:


> Will there be anything left by Saturday? That will be my first chance to get over there.


There will be a good bit left just most of the great deal gone. There will still be plenty of tackle and a bunch of rods and reels.


----------



## catfever24

I`m really needing a new tackle bag. Mine has been sewn together multiple times and I don`t think it will take anymore.


----------



## #1hookup

Guys what is the best time to show up if we are gonna be there at 4am....should we be there at like 2 for a place to park or is it like Black Friday where you stand in line? Does anyone think they could help me pick out a few rods. I just got a new 6/0 senator for shark fishing and a 704z to hopefully set up my first cobia/king rig? Also my wife bought me a new penn fierce 5000...need some suggestions.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

outcast said:


> No deer feeders until the Fall sale.


 
Ok, thanks. A buddy of mine was wanting to try and pick one up if so. I will see you guys tomorrow around 5 am. Im going to feel like a 5 yo in a candy shop with a fist full of quarters!!


----------



## outcast

*Spring Sale*

I will try to answer the questions. We will be open until at least 8pm each night. We usually will stay later if the need is there. As far as the line goes. Yes there will be a line. This is Black Friday for fishermen but on a Thursday. We usually have several hundred people waiting. The first will show up around 8pm tonight. Parking is an issue. Carpooling will be appreciated. We will always try to give personal sevice suggesting the best tackle/combos to use. It is very busy so patience will be appreciated. Cant wait.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

So basically youre suggesting we spend the night on the street?? It actually gets that crazy? This will be my first time going, and it sounds a little intimidating. I doubt my truck is that comfortable to sleep in. Lol. I will just park and walk in the A.M. and do my best to get to work on time @ 7:30. Cant wait!!


----------



## outcast

*Spring sale*

Not intimidating at all. Those that show up early hang out and make a party of it.Allm the free Pepsi products you can drink.


----------



## #1hookup

If I get there like at midnight will I be early enough ya think to snag a good deal on a pair of costas? I have waited all year for this...I just moved back two months ago from central Florida..should I bring a camp chair to sit in line?


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

Any pier carts?


----------



## J0nesi

less than a day away!!!! been waiting seems like forever.


----------



## MrPhoShiz

I don't plan on bein in line at 0 dark thirty. But parking is a PITA. Otherwise the sale is great. Been the past 2 years spring and fall and usually get what m looking for. Best time to stock up on lead sinkers as well.


----------



## rufus1138

ill be finding a parking spot and walking over at about 4. got my shopping list already just gotta go find the right deal. are any of the dealers going to be available to chat with before the sale actually starts. like this afternoon mabey?


----------



## outcast

*Sale*

Yes on pier carts they are inside the store. Plenty of Costas. You should be able to getn what you need later in the weekend. They are inside as well. Yes I know parking is an issue but just do the best you can.


----------



## southern yakker

If ya don't mind me asking what time do you think I should get there to have a good chance at picking up a spinfisher v 8500 and an outcast cobia rod?


----------



## aroundthehorn

southern yakker said:


> If ya don't mind me asking what time do you think I should get there to have a good chance at picking up a spinfisher v 8500 and an outcast cobia rod?


You better get there before I do...

Joke, should be a blast.


----------



## southern yakker

aroundthehorn said:


> You better get there before I do...
> 
> Joke, should be a blast.


Haha I planned on getting there at 2 but now I'm thinking I should get there a little earlier.


----------



## aroundthehorn

southern yakker said:


> Haha I planned on getting there at 2 but now I'm thinking I should get there a little earlier.


Nah, there is plenty of stuff. I might get a rod and reel, but nothing that big.

Have you ever been to one of these? It's worth going more than once.


----------



## southern yakker

aroundthehorn said:


> Nah, there is plenty of stuff. I might get a rod and reel, but nothing that big.
> 
> Have you ever been to one of these? It's worth going more than once.


Yeah I've been for the past few years but haven't gotten there at opening. Last few years I hardly had any money to spend at it so I didn't get anything decent. I already have one spinfisher 8500 and I love it so I'm gonna pick up another one, i might also get a battle instead but I live the spinfisher


----------



## outcast

*Spring Sale*

I dont think that you will have a problem getting an 8500 and a cobia rod later in the day or weekend for that matter. Those will all be inside the store. Unfortunately we cant get rep samples from Penn. They do not allow their reps to sell them. We have 400 assorted cobia rods in stock and quite a few 8500's. The reels that are very limited are the reps samples. We will raincheck almost anything that we are selling inside the store we just cant do that with the stuff under the tent. I hope this helps.


----------



## southern yakker

outcast said:


> I dont think that you will have a problem getting an 8500 and a cobia rod later in the day or weekend for that matter. Those will all be inside the store. Unfortunately we cant get rep samples from Penn. They do not allow their reps to sell them. We have 400 assorted cobia rods in stock and quite a few 8500's. The reels that are very limited are the reps samples. We will raincheck almost anything that we are selling inside the store we just cant do that with the stuff under the tent. I hope this helps.


Alright thanks. I went in a couple days ago and it looked like y'all only had about 15 cobia rods on the shelf and I wasn't sure how many reels y'all stock up on.


----------



## Christophi

Are there going to be Kayaks on sale?


----------



## outcast

*Sale*

Very few.


----------



## Christophi

What brand are they? Fishing outfits? I'm not going to get to go until Friday Morning so hopefully there will be some good stuff still left.


----------



## Splittine

Just seen where the first person has already been in line for a little over 2hrs.


----------



## Flguy32514

Wirelessly posted

what about inshore spinning combos? what will you have? prices?


----------



## MrPhoShiz

Got there at 0335 chugged some complementary OJ and doughnuts and picked up majority of what I was looking for. Plenty of rods and reels on sale. Noticed some Penn Battle inshore combos but didn't get a price. Reels were 15% off so I picked up a ci4 4000 spooled. Great deal there. 


Btw was it just me or was Uncle Si from Duck Dynasty at the sale?


----------



## flukedaddy

Si was there, or his body double. lol. Got a good deal on some closeout costa 580 for 100 regular 250, and a nice pair of UArmour camo gloves half off.


----------



## Flguy32514

Wirelessly posted

rolling that way


----------



## floorman1

can you order over the phone?


----------



## southern yakker

flukedaddy said:


> Si was there, or his body double. lol. Got a good deal on some closeout costa 580 for 100 regular 250, and a nice pair of UArmour camo gloves half off.


Yep I saw him and thought the same thing.:thumbup:


----------



## AVIDfisherman

Got my penn battle 8000 spooled with 400 yds of 65lb power pro for 140 and a new cobia classic rod they are bad ass. And got a shit ton of everything. This sale is a must go to!


----------



## J0nesi

gotta say i was expecting mass chaos but got up there at about 4:20 ish and was in and out of there with in 15 minute with everything i wanted. great job!! couple rods and a reel, goin back up there after work to look at everything else.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

Had a great morning at the sale today! I will deffinitely be making a second trip. Also, I applaud the staff, as everyone was very helpful and friendly, even being that it was 4:30 am and must have been 300 people easy. And my 4 yo son wanted me to buy him, of all things, a Spiderman fishing pole, and BAM! there it was. I had to laugh. Needless to say, he was thrilled when I showed it to him this morning. GREAT JOB!! See you guys tomorrow morning. -O*D*W


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

southern yakker said:


> Yep I saw him and thought the same thing.:thumbup:


 
I almost snuck a picture of him. Lol. Deffinitely could be his twin.


----------



## Austin

For those of you who have gone, now you know why it was a little hard to say excactly what the prices would be and what they would/would not have. It's madness!


----------



## outcast

*Outcast Sale*

I want to thank everyone for being patient this morning. I have seen some of the posts talking about fewer people but I believe they waited until right at 4am to show up due to the cold. We had a record turn out. Over 1100 people through the registers by 8am. Please come eat with us each day and continue to look for new merchandise. We are putting new stuff out now.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

Anyone who's been...did ya'll notice any deals for deep diamond jigs? Possibly spools of 80-100lb braid of 1500yards?


----------



## flukedaddy

I think the cold had all the cops on high alert and made their job difficult. I got some funny looks with my hands alternating in my hoodie..:whistling::blink:..


----------



## jakec

first time ive been. def worth going man theres some deals out there.


----------



## Emerald Ghost

*Outcast does it again*

Just got back from the Sale. 
PLENTY of merchandise, and some VERY good deals.
There is a very good assortment and price ranging of fishing equipment.
I saw 6 brand new compound bows there at clearance prices.
Fishing nets, boat trailer tires, a gazillion fishing rods, and table after table of hard and soft baits. 
Quite impressive.


----------



## Xpac

glad everyone is having fun there. my girlfriend said i couldn't go because i have too much stuff already. what is she talking about???? there's no such thing. ill have to sneak by there on saturday


----------



## Splittine

Xpac said:


> glad everyone is having fun there. my girlfriend said i couldn't go because i have too much stuff already. what is she talking about???? there's no such thing. ill have to sneak by there on saturday


Grow some balls.


----------



## Xpac

haha!


----------



## Emerald Ghost

Splittine said:


> Grow some balls.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Or better yet, .... get you a new girl !


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

Mine doesn't want me out there either...She thinks that I have too much as well. Garden boxes or fishing gear? I win!!!


----------



## Fletch Lives

Great sale, staff helped me find a kingfish gaff that I'd been looking for...and for an awesome price ... Glad to support your business. Thanks Tommy

Fletch


----------



## Splittine

Emerald Ghost said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Or better yet, .... get you a new girl !


I was gonna say that but you know...


----------



## Christophi

So for people who went today, were there any yaks left? Prices brands etc... Wondering if its worth taking off work to get there early


----------



## andrethegiant

I'll be by there on Saturday to get some surf rods


----------



## Austin

Don't forget that firearms are discounted too! At least they were last year.


----------



## Xpac

Splittine said:


> I was gonna say that but you know...


I guess she had enough when i bought 2 Makaira 15s a while back and she caught me looking at Stellas online lol. 

By the way, did anyone score one of those 10000SWs??


----------



## 192

I picked up a couple of reels, a few shirts and various other odds and ends---great to see some folks I havent talked to in a while.

Heck of alot of merchandise out there and new items are being stocked regularly. Get out there and support a local merchant!


Mike


----------



## rfh21

They had some yaks inside, don't know if they are on sale or not. There is one that can be won tonight I believe. Heritage 12 like they have at Academy.


----------



## Boat-Dude

ALL C & J Mullet Nets $30.00 OFF.


----------



## GAjohn

MrPhoShiz said:


> Got there at 0335 chugged some complementary OJ and doughnuts and picked up majority of what I was looking for. Plenty of rods and reels on sale. Noticed some Penn Battle inshore combos but didn't get a price. Reels were 15% off so I picked up a ci4 4000 spooled. Great deal there.
> 
> 
> Btw was it just me or was Uncle Si from Duck Dynasty at the sale?


That's funny if he was. I just saw Mountain Man down in New Orleans.


----------



## MrPhoShiz

Yeh didn't see any discounts on yaks or guns. But it was half asleep. Probably why I spent soo much.


----------



## wdrummel

Hmm had to work last night and tonight but I will be going tomorrow morning. I want another light/med setup and am thinking Okuma Trio or maybe a mullet net. 

Is there a list of what vendors on which days? I will be making an appearance the next three days regardless. I'm just fearful of blowing my funds in one day and missing out on something better the next day!

See you guys out there!


----------



## countryjwh

How much for a pair of costa zanes? I am in mobile so would need them shipped.


----------



## afishanado

countryjwh said:


> How much for a pair of costa zanes? I am in mobile so would need them shipped.


Don't think they ship. I think it's more of a "first-come, first-served. in-person, pay now, no refunds" deal...


----------



## Cousin-it

I guess I need to hold classes for you guys with lady problems!!!! Mine is giving me money to go, with what I have she dont know about.You would think after 30yrs of marriage she would know that I rat hole money for fishing.I will be there Sat. after I get my staples out of my head Dr. app.10am so maybe around noon.Been there for the past 2 yrs always a deal on stuff.


----------



## 2RC's II

Overated and not many deals. I bought a Stradic 6000fi and a Saragosa 2000f a couple of weeks ago at the Pensacola Fishing Pier Shop for a little over $100 each new in box, Plus (2) Glommis Rods for a little over $100 a piece and a Shi, Cronarch for about $100 bucks. However I did pick up the (2) electric filet knives for 10 bucks. Most other stuff was what U can get anywhere on sale,


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

twodown said:


> Overated and not many deals. I bought a Stradic 6000fi and a Saragosa 2000f a couple of weeks ago at the Pensacola Fishing Pier Shop for a little over $100 each new in box, Plus (2) Glommis Rods for a little over $100 a piece and a Shi, Cronarch for about $100 bucks. However I did pick up the (2) electric filet knives for 10 bucks. Most other stuff was what U can get anywhere on sale,


It's not that they're giving away the stuff for nothing, it's the fact that the whole freaking store is basically on sale. Sure, you can pick up the same stuff over time for the same price; but that stuff will probably never be on sale together.


----------



## Flguy32514

Wirelessly posted

agreed, plus if you looked in the right places there were some damn good deals, even for sale prices


----------



## Austin

twodown said:


> Overated and not many deals. I bought a Stradic 6000fi and a Saragosa 2000f a couple of weeks ago at the Pensacola Fishing Pier Shop for a little over $100 each new in box, Plus (2) Glommis Rods for a little over $100 a piece and a Shi, Cronarch for about $100 bucks. However I did pick up the (2) electric filet knives for 10 bucks. Most other stuff was what U can get anywhere on sale,



Considering the reels at the pier have been heavily discounted for at least a year since they could never sell them, I'm not surprised you got a deal. But as far as variety and quantity, as well as prices, the pier shop can't begin to compare to Outcast.

Not to mention Outcast had the new white Stradic's, not the 2010-2011 model stradic that you picked up, for $129. If you wanna get technical.


----------



## 2RC's II

OK. Sorry. Didn't mean to hit a nerve. Just my opinion. Retired and have time to compare prices. I will look around Academy Sports for a hour looking for a mismarked rod. It's what I do. Fixed income n such. Reason I could retire at 55. N Roll Tide!


----------



## 2RC's II

again sorry to everyone for getting a better deal because I have time to look.


----------



## southern yakker

There is some places you can get better deals you would just have to look for a while but the amount if discounted merchandise at outcast is what makes it awesome. Especially the tackle you can get amazing deals on and their cobia Rodd this year.


----------



## southern yakker

Just a heads up watch out for the rope and steaks holding the tents down.I busted my ass earlier today while looking at the tackle.haha


----------



## 2RC's II

don't get me wrong. I did hand them $100 bill n got 23 cents back from my purchase. just a little disapointed with higher end products. wanted a 30a 2 speed and missed the last one by about 20 minutes. i"m old and i sleep late. support your local B&T stores. Roll Tide!


----------



## Hopin4aboat

twodown said:


> don't get me wrong. I did hand them $100 bill n got 23 cents back from my purchase. just a little disapointed with higher end products. wanted a 30a 2 speed and missed the last one by about 20 minutes. i"m old and i sleep late. support your local B&T stores. Roll Tide!


If you wanted high end and deep discount you should have got there at 230 this morn. The deals were there to be had but had to be there early. I spent about 310 bucks but when I came home and added up tje savings it was somewhere around 185 bucks. Well worth it in my opinion


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

twodown said:


> OK. Sorry. Didn't mean to hit a nerve. Just my opinion. Retired and have time to compare prices. I will look around Academy Sports for a hour looking for a mismarked rod. It's what I do. Fixed income n such. Reason I could retire at 55. N Roll Tide!


Isn't that essentially stealing?


----------



## flukedaddy

MY tally comes to... $368 woulda been, spent $156 saved $212. Thats over 60% off. Not to mention the food and Drinks. Was a lil disappointed they didn't have any plano boxes this year. Look forward to getting back out there and scrutinizing everything better.


----------



## Austin

flukedaddy said:


> MY tally comes to... $368 woulda been, spent $156 saved $212. Thats over 60% off. Not to mention the food and Drinks. Was a lil disappointed they didn't have any plano boxes this year. Look forward to getting back out there and scrutinizing everything better.


I didn't see any Plano boxes either. But I did notice a little wall full of boxes next to the kayaks by the counter inside the store. And those of course are discounted too.


----------



## MrPhoShiz

The Plano boxes are inside at 15% off. The only thing I couldn't find at a steal was a larger tackle bag. Otherwise I went back and made out with some steel leader and an impulse buy. Heated head warmer....


----------



## TarponDan

For those of you whose wives or girlfriends balk at your spending money on more tackle, I have a few suggestions.

First of all, you are buying art. For sheer beauty, a painting by Picasso or Munch can't compare to a new rod or reel. 

Second, you are acquiring exercise equipment. After all, what better exercise than battling a king, cobia, redfish, or whatever?

Not only that, but you are supporting a local business that hires people, creates jobs, and pays taxes that help support the community. 

Why, we almost have an obligation to buy more tackle! :whistling:


----------



## outcast

*Spring Sale*

I really appreciate all the kind words. Thanks to you we had a record first day. We are now trying to re-group and get things ready for today. I saw the post about the Plano boxes and I am working on that. I think I have a few buried in storage. We will be bringing more stuff out today. Tackle bags are an oversight. I have put that in my notes for next time. I cant say how much I appreciate you all helping make this such an enjoyable event and it has become an event. Maybe over-rated in some folks mind but in this fine country I guess we will just have to settle for majority rules. It has become a meet, greet, and I guess even eat as well as a place to save a little money. Don't forget that it is shrimp and crawfish today starting at ABOUT 11:30am. Thanks again and I hope to see you here.


----------



## wdrummel

Are kayaks on sale? I tried calling but didn't get an answer. I will still be out there later, just trying to plan.


----------



## LITECATCH

Thanks Tommy and crew!


----------



## Realtor

I was down yesterday afternoon, got outta there without refinancing the house  Got a new spinning reel, pliers (a few pair since its tradition to throw them over the side on the Fat Jax) some new braid line and a few other odds and ends. I swear, thos were the best bergers i have had in a ling time. Ate 2 of them and spoiled my dinner...... good sale, thanks....


----------



## Fishpc

Got any costa left will b there sunday morning


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

I keep seeing where people have had their reels spooled. When I was there yesterday, I couldnt find any line that was 4 to 6 lbs test. Do you guys have any on big spools that you could spool my new reels with?


----------



## 2RC's II

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Isn't that essentially stealing?


 no. so many attacking character on here. kind of strange.


----------



## rufus1138

odw they have what you're asking for in mono, but not braid as far as i know.


----------



## 2RC's II

Hopin4aboat said:


> If you wanted high end and deep discount you should have got there at 230 this morn. The deals were there to be had but had to be there early. I spent about 310 bucks but when I came home and added up tje savings it was somewhere around 185 bucks. Well worth it in my opinion


 good point sir. as i said i missed the last 30a by a few minutes. may do the 3rd shift next year.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

rufus1138 said:


> odw they have what you're asking for in mono, but not braid as far as i know.


 
Thanks, rufus. Another excuse to go back. Lol. I would prefer mono anyways. Never been a big fan of the braid. I picked up a couple rods for fresh water and couldnt find any line for them. Saw lots of 10 lb and up.


----------



## Hopin4aboat

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Thanks, rufus. Another excuse to go back. Lol. I would prefer mono anyways. Never been a big fan of the braid. I picked up a couple rods for fresh water and couldnt find any line for them. Saw lots of 10 lb and up.




There were a bunch of red yellow and green power pro in 3 and 4 pound but I couldn't find any 6 lb. So I settled for seagar braid hope its decent stuff.


----------



## outcast

*sale*

Yes we can make a sale price on the Malibu kayaks. Please ask for Judson when you come inside.


----------



## Austin

I haven't seen anything on this, but is there no seminars this year??


----------



## jim t

Austin said:


> I haven't seen anything on this, but is there no seminars this year??


+1 ?

Jim


----------



## outcast

*Sale*

No seminars this year. We simply do not have the room to keep everything we need under the tents and have seminars too. I apologize for that.


----------



## BananaTom

*That was some good mud bugs today!!*


----------



## outcast

*Outcast Sale*

I am glad you enjoyed them. Tomorrow will be some good BBQ.


----------



## sumnat2

Great sale, Thank you for putting this on. A lot of people load up for the year at this sale.Have to come back tomorrow because I forgot a thing or 2 . Does anyone know if they will have mud bugs tomorrow??


----------



## Austin

sumnat2 said:


> Great sale, Thank you for putting this on. A lot of people load up for the year at this sale.Have to come back tomorrow because I forgot a thing or 2 . Does anyone know if they will have mud bugs tomorrow??


Pulled pork is on the menu for tomorrow! Then red beans and rice and Jambalaya on Sunday! Not sure which one I want more :001_huh:


----------



## Mike W

Wonderful sale again this year guys! I drove down from Huntsville this afternoon to visit family and go to the sale this weekend. Bought a lot of miscellaneous stuff to restock the tackle box like leader material, hooks, egg weights and swivels. Also bought a new outcast 8' cobia rod and inshore rod, but I think the deal of the weekend goes to me for this: I've been wanting another tiger lite jigging rod to pair with my Tyrnos 12 to match the one on my Saragosa 10k. Well I found one for $20 exactly like I wanted. You can't beat that vs. paying $70 or more elsewhere. Thanks again to Tommy and all the guys at Outcast!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

I just got back from the sale, for the second time. Again, I spent too much. Only this time I brought my wife and son with me. One of they guys, not sure of his name (but he had a white Daiwa button up shirt) was nice enough o show me exactly what buttons did what on my new bait caster reel and give a few pointers. I deffinitely needed it. Its been many years since I used one, and this year I want to get into some fresh water fishing. So, much apreciated!! Also, that grilled chicken was great along with the baked beans and potato salad. Great job Outcast staff! O*D*W


----------



## TarponDan

Otte,
That was Scott, from Daiwa. He helped me pick out a nice casting reel also. The Outcast guys and the reps are very helpful and know a lot about the tackle.


----------



## outcast

*Outcast Sale*

Wow what a crowd. I am sorry that we ran out of food at 2:30 today. We prepared for twice as many peole as last year and still ran out. The support has been great. Tomorrow is red beans and rice along with Jumbalaya. I hope you come by.


----------



## wdrummel

What is the price/discount on the Key Largo inshore rods? I didn't see a tag and the corner of the store was too crowded at the time.


----------



## jim t

I think the there are signs that say "all rods are xx percent off" "all reels are xx percent off" in the shop.

Jim


----------



## wdrummel

Yeah I went to ask my wife permission and totally blanked on the price!!!!! Original or discounted!


----------



## Hopin4aboat

If its inside the store.its 20 %


----------



## outcast

*outcast sale*

Well another sale is in the books. I hope everyone enjoyed it. I want to thank all of you and the employees of Outcast for making it a success. I am planning for the Fall sale already. I have taken extensive notes on what we ran out of too early and I will try to keep that from happening in the future. Good luck and tight lines.


----------



## goheel

will the fall sale have fishing gear also or just exclusively hunting gear?


----------



## outcast

*Fall sale*

I will be mostly fishing. We are no longer selling hunting stuff but we will have tree stands at blowout prices.


----------



## marmidor

Will you carry the Outcast rods year round is was that just a sale item?


----------



## outcast

*Sale*

We will carry them all year.


----------



## marmidor

outcast said:


> we will carry them all year.


awesome!!!


----------



## Austin

Looks like everyone had a great time, I never see anyone in a bad mood at the sale. Everyone got some great deals, great food, and got to see some old friends. Thanks again Outcast and crew!


----------

